# [Wet Thumb Forum]-diy fertilizer pellet maker



## Nebur (Aug 12, 2004)

It's very easy, get 2 scrap flat pieces of acrilic (6 mm or more) acrilic tubes (9mm) and a acrilic rod that fits inside
Drill one of the flat pieces in a size that fits perfectly to the tubing, cut a piece of tubing (about 5 cm) and glue it in the flat drilled piece, the other flat piece will work as a base, put the clay (with whatever you want to ad) inside the tube glued to the flat piece and with a section of the rod (about 10 cm) press it (if you see the photos in plantguild you will understand this)
It's easy to make as many pellets as you want in no time, the rest of the tube and rod are use to insert the pellets in the tank, I got 1.22 m section of both for about 2 dollars.

Don't you like my metric measuring system, That's great, I hate yours 
6 mm is about 1/4, 9mm 3/8, 5 cm 2 inches, 10 cm 4 inches, 1.22 m 4 ft

Saludos desde Guadalajara, I'll help you drinking all the tequila when you visit this city


----------



## Nebur (Aug 12, 2004)

It's very easy, get 2 scrap flat pieces of acrilic (6 mm or more) acrilic tubes (9mm) and a acrilic rod that fits inside
Drill one of the flat pieces in a size that fits perfectly to the tubing, cut a piece of tubing (about 5 cm) and glue it in the flat drilled piece, the other flat piece will work as a base, put the clay (with whatever you want to ad) inside the tube glued to the flat piece and with a section of the rod (about 10 cm) press it (if you see the photos in plantguild you will understand this)
It's easy to make as many pellets as you want in no time, the rest of the tube and rod are use to insert the pellets in the tank, I got 1.22 m section of both for about 2 dollars.

Don't you like my metric measuring system, That's great, I hate yours 
6 mm is about 1/4, 9mm 3/8, 5 cm 2 inches, 10 cm 4 inches, 1.22 m 4 ft

Saludos desde Guadalajara, I'll help you drinking all the tequila when you visit this city


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

The question is what would you use for the actual mix to make the pellets with?

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Rate My Tank!!

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))*


----------



## Nebur (Aug 12, 2004)

Use any kind of clay, you have to make the pellets about 1/2 inch long, so put enough clay to make them 1/4 long, put the osmocote or whatever you are using in the tube, add more clay and press.
Let the pellets dry overnight and they´re ready to use
---------------------------------------------
Tips
Mix the clay with water slowly until you can work freely with it (no dry clay but no visible water coming out either)
I have used almost all fertilizers available here, they all seem to work just bury the pellet deep

[This message was edited by ruben on Fri January 23 2004 at 11:15 AM.]


----------



## Nebur (Aug 12, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by ruben:
> Use any kind of clay, you have to make the pellets about 1/2 inch long, so put enough clay to make them 1/4 long, put the osmocote or whatever you are using in the tube, add more clay and press.
> ...


----------



## Nebur (Aug 12, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by ruben:
> 
> ...


----------



## davemill (May 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by ruben:
> 
> Let the pellets dry overnight and they´re ready to use
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Nebur (Aug 12, 2004)

That's how I get them too, just put them in the tip of the tube for inserction, they might start to disolve fast so bury them deep and fast.
I have tried to put them in an oven, the result is the same, they don't get to hard, by the way I use a kind of local soil, maybe you shuld try to put a few of them in the oven


----------

